# TCR's baby discus



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Just thought I would say thanks again April for the opertunity to participate

so I got the 6 little guys..

For intoduction I put the bag in the water to maitain the temp

3 of the little guys seemed energetic and spunky. there was only one I was a bit worried about as it sat on the bottom of the bag..

I poured a little bit of the water in the bag at a time.. not taking way to long but parhaps i should have taken a little more time to aclimatize them.. after which i let the little guys loose.. 

2 went off into the corner where the bubbler is and hung out there for a bit, one hovering over the bubbles the the other next to the airstone resting on the sand
1 went to the top and hung out in the top front right corner near the glass cleaner and parked
3 of them were swimming about exporing

set up is a 
29gal tank
aquaclear 70
bubbler with airstone
sand bottom
heater rated for a 70 gal

aquascape is 3 hunks of rock (granite?)
and about 4 plants (i dunno what kind)

sharing the tank with them are 4 female swordtails

As i just picked them up last night I have not witnessed them eating as i did my morning feeding (dog cat and the many fish)..

as i love my sleep i wake up just in time to feed and run so i was unable to watch to ensure the lil guys were eating

will moniter them tonight when i feed (will feed once when i get home and once later on)


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice another journal, great can wait for pics


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like a good start....
as much as my own journal i look forward to reading every one elses.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Yea mine is gonna be the worst.. i have no way of uploading my pics from my phone onto here.. i might be getting a lap top soon.. when i do i will be posting more pics.. i will take photos with my phone for when that day comes tho.. mine seem to have stripes on them.. o actually dont know the diff between the variations of discus so im hoping to find them out as these guys grow.. my ph is a little higher them most here in the lower mainland as im on well water.. an advantage for me is that i do not have chorine in my water and i have higher mineral content

the little guys dont seem too shy.. they do seem to come up to the front glass pane (or they did last time i went up to the glass.. i might take a small video clip as well in hopes to upload them.. 

as a size referance.. some are about the size of a quarter and there are a few that are a little smaller..


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on winning the discus draw. Good luck . Yeah you need to get a lap top to upload pictures.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

lol for now i'll copy and paste everyone elses lol..."they look similar to this"

and thanks Dave .. I'm pretty excited..


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Can you email pics from your phone? Someone else could then post them.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes it is possible to do that!!.. just dont want to bother anyone one a reg basis to post my pics for me


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> Yes it is possible to do that!!.. just dont want to bother anyone one a reg basis to post my pics for me


 I dont mind doing some if you ever want to.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> I dont mind doing some if you ever want to.


I dont mind either


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a video clip. If someone wants to send me their e mail. I tried uploading it to u tube but for some reason I wasnt able to. Also have some photos


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking forward to the pics. 

Good luck with the babies!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Well power is out. Deff not
Prepared for this. Hoping i don't lose any fish (like my stingray )


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Good luck, fingers crossed...keep'em warm!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Well anyways.. The powerout was fine.. Nothing died.. I moved teh babys to the big 150 gal tank.. As im gonna be tearing down the 29 gal tank to sell it and perhaps set up my 108 gal in the new year

the babys seem to love it in the 150 gal tank.. One is well over a toonie sized while the smallest is around the size of a quarter

out of the siz i orig got i still have all six left.. They all are eating and seem very happy in there new tank (has the big discus in it but all are fine


----------

